# Do you dress up your fluff for Halloween?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm wondering here how many of us dress up our fluffs and other pets for Halloween. If so, have you thought about what he/she will be? Do you take them out trick or treating? I always go along with my grandchildren and sometimes we dress up too..and this year I was thinking of taking Rocky with us. The girls want me to buy Rocky a costume. 

Where do you get your costumes for your fluff? And what have they dressed up as in the past? I think they look so cute in costumes! :Sooo cute: It would be fun to see all of them dressed up!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I dressed Aolani up as a pumpkin last year and do plan on dressing him up again this year, but have not yet decided 100% on what - maybe cowboy, maybe chicken - not sure yet. We don't trick or treat but I did walk him in the neighborhood with his costume on.

Below are some pics of Halloween 09


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter was a pirate the first year because my mom bought him the outfit. Last year we bought 2 outfits that were $1 a piece at Target after Halloween - a devil and a bumble bee. I love the bumble bee so much that I think he just might have to wear it this year. We dont have kids so we dont trick or treat and we don't live in a neighborhood so we don't get kids so we do pumpkins and if we dress him up its just for us. We sometimes go out with our friends and their kids or my younger sister so then we will take him and dress him up - it kinda just depends on whats happening.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep. Tiff was a pirate last year.



















For next Halloween, I think it would be funny to dress her up as Lady Gaga. But I'm not sure what she would wear. A bow made out of white hair? A bubble dress?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne I dress them every year:chili: I have made outfits for them, and have bought costumes, every Halloween on SM we have photo's of our babies in their costumes, your gonna love it. You better get Rocky a costume. here's one of Matilda from 3 years ago, she wasn't thrilled:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> yep. Tiff was a pirate last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i love that costume


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't dressed mine up for Holloween ,but I will this year since my mom is in the nursing home,I think the residents will get a kick out of it.I dress them up for special occations and they (fluffs and folks) love it. It's been s hot lately I haven't dressed them so they just show up in their best fur coats....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot,I just saw little outfits for kids and teddy bears at Dollar Tree,in their toy isle,I bet they'd fit some small fluffs. They had some fairy,princess,pirate,firefighter and bumble bee outfits. Really cute. For a $1 each you can't go wrong,especially if you have many fluffs to dress...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a really great idea Michelle...I think I will do that too at my Mom's assisted living home.



michellerobison said:


> I haven't dressed mine up for Holloween ,but I will this year since my mom is in the nursing home,I think the residents will get a kick out of it.I dress them up for special occations and they (fluffs and folks) love it. It's been s hot lately I haven't dressed them so they just show up in their best fur coats....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think we have Dollar tree here..but I'm going to look, that's a great deal!



michellerobison said:


> I forgot,I just saw little outfits for kids and teddy bears at Dollar Tree,in their toy isle,I bet they'd fit some small fluffs. They had some fairy,princess,pirate,firefighter and bumble bee outfits. Really cute. For a $1 each you can't go wrong,especially if you have many fluffs to dress...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh....how adorable are they? Love those costumes! Lady Gaga, that's funny!!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I've only dressed Vi up once and she was a frog  I bought the costume off of someone here actually! 

You can buy costumes at Build A Bear by the way  they already have the opening for the tail and ears!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Some of us don't do costumes but do dress the fluffs in Halloween dresses or vests instead.

Since you brought this up, I've been wanting to do something fun with pictures of our fluffs dressed up for Halloween (costumes or Halloween dresses/vests). I haven't discussed wit Jung yet, but have thought of maybe putting together a little contest for best costume -- or maybe just putting together a video with a "parade of outfits" from pictures that you send to me.

If you have any ideas on something we could do for Halloween, I would be more than happy to help arrange it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't dress my dogs for trick or treating, but i do make a float and put them in a Halloween parade each year. It's a lot of work, but also lots of fun - we're usually sourrounded by people all day oooing and ahhing over the dogs. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I don't dress my dogs for trick or treating, but i do make a float and put them in a Halloween parade each year. It's a lot of work, but also lots of fun - we're usually sourrounded by people all day oooing and ahhing over the dogs. :chili:


 
sooooo Pat what are you thinking about making this year? I always love seeing what you come up with:chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

But of course! I'm already trying to think of an idea for this year now that we have two! FUN!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Some of us don't do costumes but do dress the fluffs in Halloween dresses or vests instead.
> 
> Since you brought this up, I've been wanting to do something fun with pictures of our fluffs dressed up for Halloween (costumes or Halloween dresses/vests). I haven't discussed wit Jung yet, but have thought of maybe putting together a little contest for best costume -- or maybe just putting together a video with a "parade of outfits" from pictures that you send to me.
> 
> If you have any ideas on something we could do for Halloween, I would be more than happy to help arrange it.


That sounds fun! I'm in!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well isn't that a great idea..I never thought of that. 



Cheri said:


> I've only dressed Vi up once and she was a frog  I bought the costume off of someone here actually!
> 
> You can buy costumes at Build A Bear by the way  they already have the opening for the tail and ears!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How cute...does your town do that? 




The A Team said:


> I don't dress my dogs for trick or treating, but i do make a float and put them in a Halloween parade each year. It's a lot of work, but also lots of fun - we're usually sourrounded by people all day oooing and ahhing over the dogs. :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Putting a video together would be a really cute idea. I was thinking of how many costumes each of us may have from past years. If we all circulated them we'd never have to buy a costume again.:HistericalSmiley:Although I'd have to get one this year...because I don't have any.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Some of us don't do costumes but do dress the fluffs in Halloween dresses or vests instead.
> 
> Since you brought this up, I've been wanting to do something fun with pictures of our fluffs dressed up for Halloween (costumes or Halloween dresses/vests). I haven't discussed wit Jung yet, but have thought of maybe putting together a little contest for best costume -- or maybe just putting together a video with a "parade of outfits" from pictures that you send to me.
> 
> If you have any ideas on something we could do for Halloween, I would be more than happy to help arrange it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> sooooo Pat what are you thinking about making this year? I always love seeing what you come up with:chili:


Ok, I've got the idea already...and this is it....

It's gonna be Maya (Elaine's Chihuahua) and Ava and Tiara (another malt).

They're on stage (sparkly and glitzy) they're a girl band called "Lil Red and the Malteazers" They'll wear sparkly outfits and have microphones in front of them....I can see it now.....

The parade is in a little town called Old Historic Smithville - it's a bunch of quaint little shops and the pet shop there hosts the parade every year.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have dressed mine up for 2 Halloweens so far. The first year they were hippies and last year we did a Wizard of Oz theme. I really haven't thought of anything for this year.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Ok, I've got the idea already...and this is it....
> 
> It's gonna be Maya (Elaine's Chihuahua) and Ava and Tiara (another malt).
> 
> ...


 
make sure you take pictures every step of the way, :chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I sewed a dinasour costume for Bogie last year and bought a couple of costumes on sale from Petsmart: a bee and a lion. I only have a picture of him in the bee costume.











I just picked up this book from the half-price book store yesterday for $6.00. You can find it on Amazon, too. It has a ton of fabulous ideas all from a basic cape pattern for boys and dress pattern for girls. It also has patterns for four different hats and all kinds of ideas for dressing up collars. There are a few no-sew ideas in here, too.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/160059235X/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books"]







[/ame]

I'm a crazy dog lady who sews... Bogie doesn't stand a chance! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

I usually dress Cloud up according to all the Holidays, take pictures and send out holiday photo cards to family and friends. Here's the past 2 Halloweens though...

>>Devil ['08] & Wolverine (X-Men) ['09] costumes (Wolverine costume - I made myself..I love to craft!)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the Hallowe'en cards, Emmy!

This will be our first Halloween to dress up (last year the pups were very young)
I have a few fun ideas, but I will prob end up using them sooner for a summer event that has a dog costume contest to benefit the Humane Society.
I am entering Coco.

I like the SM Hallowe'en idea of a video or display of costumes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are a few of our Halloween pics

View attachment 88307


View attachment 88308


View attachment 88309


View attachment 88310


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pictures, I'm dying laughing already!:smrofl:




The A Team said:


> Ok, I've got the idea already...and this is it....
> 
> It's gonna be Maya (Elaine's Chihuahua) and Ava and Tiara (another malt).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to live in your town!:HistericalSmiley:



The A Team said:


> Ok, I've got the idea already...and this is it....
> 
> It's gonna be Maya (Elaine's Chihuahua) and Ava and Tiara (another malt).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, you are soooo talented. I love the costumes you made..and Cloud looks so cute in them too!




CLOUDsMommy said:


> I usually dress Cloud up according to all the Holidays, take pictures and send out holiday photo cards to family and friends. Here's the past 2 Halloweens though...
> 
> >>Devil ['08] & Wolverine (X-Men) ['09] costumes (Wolverine costume - I made myself..I love to craft!)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg these r terrific , i will definitely be dressing dolce up in a halloween costume , hmm i wonder what !!! omg the wolverine !! he looks s cute i doubt dolce would let me put that on his face.. i have a build a bear with a yankee outfit im going to try it on dolce tonite hehehe ''


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

That is Spookies birthday. Iveseen t shirts on line that are printed that way, as for a real costume, it's too hot here


----------

